# 13. Step by Step How to Accomplish Cleaning Gooey Bottles .



## Dugbottles (Aug 26, 2013)

This link I am shearing  will ad you in cleaning the Gooey out of the hard dug bottle .Keep Smiling Digger Larry 

1800sbottles.org


----------



## T D (Aug 26, 2013)

absolutely LMBO!


----------



## epackage (Aug 26, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Dugbottles
> 
> This link I am shearing  will ad you in cleaning the Gooey out of the hard dug bottle .Keep Smiling Digger Larry
> 
> 1800sbottles.org


 You should get Spell Check, it reads like a three year old wrote that page...[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 26, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 But it waz funny whos gives a ratz ass  teacher []


----------



## epackage (Aug 26, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> But it waz funny whos gives a ratz ass  teacher []


 I do, I didn't get past the second step because I thought my 4 year old niece wrote it...


----------



## Dugbottles (Aug 27, 2013)

Your right my spelling is poor but my intentions to put a smile on others is high .Your negativity is as poor as my spelling .I will learn how to create a better posting .I hope you learn how to see through others handy caps.


----------



## Dugbottles (Aug 27, 2013)

Sorry all I have chosen to remove this posting due to a Members Negativity . Being negative to a members posting only puts down the quality of a website . I am now hesitant to post on this site for this reason .Keep up the positive digging and collecting this member it history .


----------



## epackage (Aug 27, 2013)

WAAAAAAAAAAA WAAAAAAAAAAA WAAAAAAAAAAAAA, sorry that my tongue in cheek response made you cry, now go get your shine box...[8D]


----------



## peejrey (Aug 27, 2013)

uhhh...ok
PEACE PLEASE?
 Hello Dugbottles, The link i clicked appears to be broken.. I highly doubt Mr. Epackage meant any harm buddy, everything here is all in fun!
 May we dot be driven apart by words folks!
 _Preston


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Aug 27, 2013)

What the crap!!!! I wanted to read that. Now what shall i do with the rest of my day.


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Aug 27, 2013)

Maybe I should get back to my job....


----------



## nhpharm (Aug 27, 2013)

It definitely made my day a little better-funny as it gets!  Thanks Larry!  Sad to see you pull it down.


----------



## AlexD (Aug 27, 2013)

Sorry we're so mean, I would've loved to read it. [8|]


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 27, 2013)

not everyone survives the initiation-by-fire but the ones who do are stronger for it.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 27, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Dugbottles
> 
> Your right my spelling is poor but my intentions to put a smile on others is high .Your negativity is as poor as my spelling .I will learn how to create a better posting .I hope you learn how to see through others handy caps.


 
 Word up bro dish it out[]


----------



## epackage (Aug 27, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 We should start an Under 12 section for those who can't spell...[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 27, 2013)

It was meat to be funny and I thought it was. I didn't even bother to comment on the mistakes and I am a paid published author.[8D] [8D][8D]


----------



## epackage (Aug 27, 2013)

Then he should hire your editor...[]


----------



## TJSJHART (Aug 30, 2013)

geez peoples it's not like this is being graded by an old english teacher in high school  get a life [][][]  alright note i did not use the right punkuation, i can't spell worth a crap  anything else ????? come on let's hear it [8|]


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 3, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  TJSJHART
> 
> geez peoples it's not like this is being graded by an old english teacher in high schoolÂ  get a life [][][]Â  alright note i did not use the right punkuation, i can't spell worth a crapÂ  anything else ????? come on let's hear it [8|]


 Geeez this guy has Guns don't pi-- him off


----------



## epackage (Sep 3, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  TJSJHART
> 
> geez peoples it's not like this is being graded by an old english teacher in high schoolÂ  get a life [][][]Â  alright note i did not use the right punkuation, i can't spell worth a crapÂ  anything else ????? come on let's hear it [8|]


 Nothing in this post bothers me nearly as much as the period BEFORE the letter N in N.R.A. in your signature... []


----------



## reach44 (Sep 4, 2013)

You say tomato I say potato.  []


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 4, 2013)

Hmmm


----------

